# My Custom Damasko Story - DC80 LHD with 12-hr Bezel from the WindUp Watch Shop



## trhall

A little backstory: I am an owner of a Sinn EZM 1.1. I saw the announcement of the Damasko DC80 just after placing my order for the EZM 1.1. Great looking watch, but I wanted a Left Hand Drive (LHD) watch, so I passed on it. Fast forward to WindUp NYC in the fall of 2018. I brought my EZM 1.1 with me and went to the WindUp booth to compare it to the DC80.

Wow -- I was impressed with the build quality of the DC80. It was also thinner, which really spoke to me, since I have a 6.75" wrist, and had no date -- something I prefer on such a clean looking dial. So while I was looking at the watch and mentioning how taken I was with it, but was disappointed it wasn't a LHD, James from the WindUp Watch Shop (Worn and Wound) said, "You know, we can totally work with Damasko and get you something custom done."

This isn't something I had considered, but now that I had someone who was passionate and interested in helping try to make that a reality, I decided to take the plunge. I asked James to see if they could make the following changes:

1. Make the watch LHD
2. Drilled lugs
3. 12-hr bezel

You see, I never personally liked having a countdown bezel. I don't mind a standard timing bezel, but in the case of a central hand chronograph, I knew that I'd get a lot more use out of a 12-hour bezel, both as a second timezone and also for timing events longer than an hour.

After some back and forth with Damasko (via James), I found out that they could do all of my requests except drilled lugs. Even though in take wanted drilled lugs, I decided to go ahead and do it, and asked them to add a bracelet as well, as I'd heard good things about them.

After we agreed on the design (late January 2019), payment was made, and Damasko quoted 3 months to get the watch done. That seemed reasonable to me, since I figured they were gearing up for new releases and production for the big watch shows. It just meant three months of waiting for me. Damasko was very accurate with their estimate, and James from WindUp communicated to me regularly with updates on the timeline.

So, what do I think of the watch? I love it. The only thing I would change is to get the drilled lugs I wanted originally, but I'll compromise because I love the bracelet on this watch so much. What does that mean for my other watches? Is anyone interested in a very lightly used EZM 1.1? ;-)

Many thanks to James and the WindUp Watch Shop and to Damasko for making this watch a reality. Wish I could have thanked Damasko in person at WindUp SF last week, but I couldn't make it there.


----------



## ten13th

Congrats, watch a beautiful watch. Wear it in good health. 

I had the chance of checking the watch out at SF Wind^Up, while wearing my SINN EZM1.1. I do have to say the overall quality feels comparable if not better than my EZM1.1. The execution of the small details is better on DC80, details like the alignment of indices, the sharpness of the printing, and the snappy feel of the bezel rotation. If this DC80 is indicative of the Damasko quality, my next watch will surely be a Damasko.


----------



## noregrets

Beautiful...congrats! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

ten13th said:


> I do have to say the overall quality feels comparable if not better than my EZM1.1. The execution of the small details is better on DC80, details like the alignment of indices, the sharpness of the printing, and the snappy feel of the bezel rotation. If this DC80 is indicative of the Damasko quality, my next watch will surely be a Damasko.


Good points! It's really interesting to compare them side-by-side.

I forgot to mention that the pushers and the crown action are particularly crisp and precise. Impressive.

I look forward to your thoughts if you do end up with a Damasko in the future!


----------



## trhall

noregrets said:


> Beautiful...congrats!


Thank you! I'm really pleased with it!


----------



## 5277

Drilled lugs look ugly on the DC80 case.
But big gratulations,i have also both watches.
But my Sinn is second time in service (minutes dosent counts).
My Damasko(s) never ever any problems.....


----------



## StufflerMike

Great story and great watch. Congrats on your DC80.


----------



## wtma

Congrats!!
It’s a really awesome chronograph, totally looks unique with the left crown. I never thought Damasko would go that far with customization.


----------



## cdustercc

Wow, that’s really cool. Do the chronograph functions swap places in a left hand orientation? In other words, does the lower pusher start and stop the timer and the upper resets to zero? If so, I guess all they really do is install the dial 180 degrees out and use the optional 1-12 bezel. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## trhall

cdustercc said:


> Wow, that's really cool. Do the chronograph functions swap places in a left hand orientation? In other words, does the lower pusher start and stop the timer and the upper resets to zero? If so, I guess all they really do is install the dial 180 degrees out and use the optional 1-12 bezel. Thanks for posting this.


Correct. Same thing with the EZM 1.1. So I was hopeful they would do the design. Luckily, they agreed to it.

Not sure what all had to go into the change but apparently they also did work on the dial. Maybe underneath on how it mounts when rotated 180 degrees?


----------



## heyBJK

Really nice piece! Congrats!


----------



## Chris Stark

Awesome, well done!


----------



## cadenza

I never find a use for chronographs, and so only ever owned one many years ago, but wow yours is a super story and the watch turned out wonderful.

Plus, the bracelet...that thing is incredible, esp on a DC80. It really complements the spare solidity of the central minutes/stick markers/no date/1-11, I think.

Great story, great choices, great watch. Congratulations.

How do people feel about the crossed stick for the chronograph minutes hand?


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Funny, I wanted to email them about the same modifications prior to buying my A-13A.


----------



## trhall

cadenza said:


> Plus, the bracelet...that thing is incredible, esp on a DC80. It really complements the spare solidity of the central minutes/stick markers/no date/1-11, I think.
> 
> How do people feel about the crossed stick for the chronograph minutes hand?


Thanks! I'm not a big chronograph person either, but the clean look and utility of a central minutes chronograph combined with the 12-hr bezel means this watch can serve many purposes for me. It'll be the only chrono I keep.

The bracelet is really impressive. It doesn't feel heavy at all, closes very securely, and hugs the wrist very well. I thought I may try to switch this watch between the bracelet and a variety of other straps, but pretty sure it'll stay on bracelet. I love it!

As for the chronograph minute hand, I'm already used to it from the EZM 1.1. I think it works well, as the chronograph hand is usually in motion when in use. So the chronograph minute hand is easily discernable from it and the time minute hand with this design. So, it took me a second to get used to but now it's second nature.


----------



## eric.nielsen

That's a great story - love that LHD you got yourself! Makes me think because my local watchmaker (the only CW21 within like 100 miles) is now stocking Damasko & he wears one too.

If you haven't moved your EZM 1.1, send me a message with pics and an asking price.


----------



## trhall

eric.nielsen said:


> Makes me think because my local watchmaker (the only CW21 within like 100 miles) is now stocking Damasko & he wears one too..


I'm glad to see more people stocking Damasko! What did you think of them in person?

Honestly, both Sinn and Damasko are great options. I'm glad Damasko is willing to do customizations still.


----------



## trhall




----------



## Time Exposure

I love the dial design of the DC80. It does have a high quality feel to it. 
I also own a Sinn EZM 10. While many will disagree, I prefer the way the Sinn titanium case looks, feels and wears. Whereas the Damasko hardened steel is scratch resistant, it can/will scratch itself. I have no such scratch marks on my Sinn tegimented titanium case and bracelet.
Ultimately, I would love to have a Sinn EZM 10 with the dial of the Damasko (or EZM 1.1 without the date window), customizable colored chronograph hands (like my DC80), and the 1-12 GMT bezel with the same action as the Damasko.
Or, a DC80 in a tegimented titanium case and bracelet, with flush pushers. But I’m afraid I’d have to buy a run of 50!
Congratulations on your custom DC80. It’s really too bad you couldn’t make the SF Wind Up. I had the pleasure of meeting Christoph Damasko. I also met the manager of worldwide sales (Serge), who recalled my custom DC80. He reads WUS! I’ll bet he knows your LHD GMT-bezel model too!


----------



## trhall

Time Exposure said:


> Or, a DC80 in a tegimented titanium case and bracelet, with flush pushers. But I'm afraid I'd have to buy a run of 50!
> 
> Congratulations on your custom DC80. It's really too bad you couldn't make the SF Wind Up. I had the pleasure of meeting Christoph Damasko. I also met the manager of worldwide sales (Serge), who recalled my custom DC80. He reads WUS! I'll bet he knows your LHD GMT-bezel model too!


I'm totally with you on the Titanium case. Would've loved to see Sinn reissue the EZM 1.1 in Tegimented Titanium, dateless, in its original size. I actually have an 856 I B on bracelet that's only a couple months old and the back is already very scratched up from the bracelet, and I'm VERY careful with my watches. It's a bit disappointing. Definitely not limited to Damasko's hardened cases, though.

If you get that run of 50, you'd have at least two sold between you and me. I'm sure others would love a hardened Titanium case.

I also love the EZM 10 but it's size is what's holding me back from buying it. Supremely happy with the DC80, though.

I wish I could've made it to WindUp SF as well. Really wanted to meet them and ask them about the watch in person. In fact, my watch was at that show, even though I wasn't.


----------



## tantric

Fantastic watch - really well done and that 12 hour bezel is an inspired choice. Wear in good health!


----------



## Toptimer74

Great watch! I bought a DC80 in January, the idea of the 12hr bezel is a great one. I think I may follow your lead there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

As mentioned above, great story, great watch! Enjoy that Bad Boy for many years!

+3 on a Tegimented Titanium EZM 1.1 

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## trhall

Spring-Diver said:


> +3 on a Tegimented Titanium EZM 1.1


Can we make this happen? ;-)


----------



## Spring-Diver

trhall said:


> Can we make this happen? ;-)


That would be cool! Maybe EZM 1.2.

I still want Sinn to make a T1"S". I really need a black Sinn in my life!


----------



## Ted Rzad

Gorgeous piece and congrats on making your (nearly) exact vision happen! I absolutely loved meeting Christoph at Windup SF this year. I am already saving for a Damasko. In the metal, they’re mind-blowing and Christoph’s exuberant energy is infectious. No wonder they’re killing it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Congrats that looks awesome. Drill lugs would have been very cool. 

Question, how does the lume compare with the EZM 1.1?


----------



## trhall

stockae92 said:


> Congrats that looks awesome. Drill lugs would have been very cool.
> 
> Question, how does the lume compare with the EZM 1.1?


Yeah, I really still want the drilled lugs. Ha!

Great question about the lume. I didn't think of comparing them. I've heard that Damasko's lume is a bit weaker.

The quick answer is Sinn seems to have better lume, at least under a UV light.

Below are pictures in office lighting, then in a low light room. Then, immediately charged with a UV light and then after fading just a minute or so.



















You can even see that just the office lighting lit up the Sinn but not really much on the Damasko.


----------



## stockae92

Thanks for the lume shot. I am happy with the EZM 1.1 lume, its quite easy to charge, nice-n-bright, and last through the night. I never own a Damasko hence my original question.


----------



## OedipusFlex

trhall said:


> Yeah, I really still want the drilled lugs. Ha!
> 
> Great question about the lume. I didn't think of comparing them. I've heard that Damasko's lume is a bit weaker.
> 
> The quick answer is Sinn seems to have better lume, at least under a UV light.
> 
> Below are pictures in office lighting, then in a low light room. Then, immediately charged with a UV light and then after fading just a minute or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can even see that just the office lighting lit up the Sinn but not really much on the Damasko.


Like 5277, my EZM 1.1 has broken down twice now which is really disappointing. However, seeing this conversion/custom job I feel like the DC80 would be a great option. Only other thing I hope they could do is lume the chronograph seconds and minute counter hands. I guess it couldn't hurt to ask (and yes, I'd shell out for the bi-color pushers too)

Edit: Oh and thanks to Ten13th for turning me on to this line of search; what a great community member!


----------



## trhall

OedipusFlex said:


> Only other thing I hope they could do is lume the chronograph seconds and minute counter hands. I guess it couldn't hurt to ask (and yes, I'd shell out for the bi-color pushers too)


I asked but they would not do it for me. If you can get it to happen, I'll definitely upgrade my hands too. I do like that about the EZM 1.1.



OedipusFlex said:


> Edit: Oh and thanks to Ten13th for turning me on to this line of search; what a great community member!


@Ten13th is absolutely a very amazing community member! Such a great person.


----------



## stockae92

trhall said:


> I asked but they would not do it for me. If you can get it to happen, I'll definitely upgrade my hands too. I do like that about the EZM 1.1.


I imagine aftermarket mod company can take care of that. probably Damasko doesn't have those parts from their part bin, so they won't do it.


----------



## seungbum81

wow! it just amazing!!


----------



## The watch knob

The 12 hour bezel goes really well with this design. You an essentially turn it to a 12-hour chrono by using it, or track another time zone easily. Back when I inquired about one of these, they weren't doing 12-hr bezels. I'll have to look into this again...


----------



## trhall

The watch knob said:


> The 12 hour bezel goes really well with this design. You an essentially turn it to a 12-hour chrono by using it, or track another time zone easily.


Right! That's what I like about the 12-hour bezel. Makes it into a very good long-running chronograph.


----------



## HorologicOptic

trhall said:


> Right! That's what I like about the 12-hour bezel. Makes it into a very good long-running chronograph.


What a great idea, and a fantastic execution by Damasko. Was the cost of customization significantly higher than the standard watch? Either way this is a great outcome that shows their commitment to service!


----------



## trhall

TrawlingOne said:


> Was the cost of customization significantly higher than the standard watch? Either way this is a great outcome that shows their commitment to service!


They didn't charge extra for the LHD, and now it's already been done, so shouldn't be an issue! Was told anyone can order one if desired!


----------



## trhall

Well, this is news to me! Apparently, Damasko now officially sells the LHD model as the DC80 LHV (Left Hand Version). Available in steel and black cases with white or green chronograph hands.

Here is a link to the one just like mine:

https://www.damasko-watches.com/en/...he-stopped-minute-from-the-middle/141/dc80lhv


----------



## Goflorp

1. Make the watch LHD
2. Drilled lugs
3. 12-hr bezel

...Two out of three ain't bad ...


----------

